# Hilfe - Algenproblem im Schwimmteich



## babsi (28. Sep. 2008)

Hallo, also ich weiß es gibt sicher hunderte Threads über das Thema, aber ich hab ne spezielle Frage.

Es ist so dass wir in den "heißen" Monaten über den Sommer jetzt immer wieder Fadenalgen hatten und die einfach entfernt haben. Ist ja im Sommer keine so schreckliche Arbeit  

Ok und seit dem es kalt is entstehen plötzlich unzählige Schwebealgen und zwar nur in den tiefen Bereichen, wir haben im Schwimmbereich 1,50m Tiefe und ich schätze es ist ca. 2,5 x 3m - und sogar dort ist bald alles voll !!

Könnte es sein dass es daran liegt dass wir das Wasser für den Filter nicht mehr aus der Tiefe holen sondern mit einem Skimmer von der Oberflche absaugen, deswegen ist ja jetz nicht mehr so viel Bewegung im unteren Bereich??

Was können wir tun, absaugen?? Oder sollen wir sie lassen und sie zerfallen lassen wenn es jetzt dann kälter wird ??

Lg hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen  

Babsi


----------



## babsi (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe*

Hay, also bin gleich mal gerant und hab Fotos gemacht...

hier sieht man das Problem glaub ich sehr gut


----------



## Joachim (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe*

[OT]Bitte aussagekräftige Titel wählen - dann wird auch schneller geholfen [/OT]


----------



## babsi (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe - Algenproblem im Schwimmteich*

Oh, ok danke


----------



## babsi (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe - Algenproblem im Schwimmteich*

hi, also ich hab heute sicher 3 stunden lang abgesaugt, und hoffe mal dass es nicht schlimmer wird...


----------



## toschbaer (30. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe - Algenproblem im Schwimmteich*

Hallo Babs,
wie ich sehe ist Dein Teich noch nicht so alt    
Das heißt, die Teichbiologie ist noch nicht im Gleichgewicht; das kann 1-5 Jahre dauern, manche schafen dies mit ihren Teich "NIE"!
Du kannst es beschleunigen indem Du Deinen Teich ein wenig

unterstützt mit:

- Wasserbewegung

- Bakterien ( Brottrunk, ungedüngte Erde, Hefeweizen usw. )
  Diese lieben Wärme und O²

- im Sommer beschatten

- filtern

- Wasserwerte im Auge behalten (eventuell reagieren)

und und...

Schreib bitte mehr über Deinen Teich, z.B. Wasserwerte; wie befüllst Du Deinen Teich; welchen Filter hast Du und überhaupt: mehr Bilder

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## günter-w (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe - Algenproblem im Schwimmteich*

Hallo Babsi,
Kannst du deine Wasserwerte mal durchgeben. Das Problem wird ein zu hoher Phosphatwert sein. Aber Achtung es kann sein das er per Wassertest nicht messbar oder im akteptablen bereich liegt da er von den Algen gebunden ist. Nur der Gesamt Phosphatwert gibt darüber Aufschluss jedoch nicht der gelöste. Es kann sein das es vom Füll bzw. Nachfüllwasser kommt oder von dem Material das zum Teichbau verwendet wurde. Das nächste ist, die Pflanzen brauchen jetzt keine Nahrung mehr und Algen wachsen noch bei 8° Wassertemparatur. Es kann also viele Ursachen geben. Wenn du die Algen absaugst geben die auf jedenfall beim absterben das gebundene Phosphat nicht wieder ins Teichwasser ab wenn die Quelle jedoch nicht bekannt ist kann das noch einige Jahre so weiter gehen bis deine Pflanzen das Phosphat abgebaut haben. Zur Zeit habe ich bei einem Schweimmteich das gleiche Problem das ich mit Lavaris Lake Produkten behandeln will. Die Ursache liegt da zu 90% am Füllwasser. Wenn die ersten Ergebnisse vorliegen werde ich dir berichten.


----------



## babsi (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe - Algenproblem im Schwimmteich*

Hey, danke für die Antworten, also Wasserwerte werde ich bald liefern 

Befüllt wird unser Teich einfach mit Leitungswasser und dass ist natürlich unglaublich hart und somit sehr schlecht 

Ich werde sobald die Sonne wieder raus kommt ein paar Fotos machen ...

lg danke babsi


----------



## babsi (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe - Algenproblem im Schwimmteich*

diese hab ich noch auf meiner festplatte gefunden...


----------



## babsi (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe - Algenproblem im Schwimmteich*

aso, ja und Wasserbewegung haben wir eben leider nur noch vom Skimmer abgesaugt und dort bei dieser "Urne" kommt es wieder raus, läuft aber natürlich durch den Filter (der im nächsten Jahr auch vergrößert wird !!) Früher wurde es durch die Pumpe unter dem Skimmer abgesaugt nur bräuchten wir da jetzt irgendwie 2 Schläuche oder so...

Lg


----------



## martin karstens (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe - Algenproblem im Schwimmteich*

Hallo Babsi!
Mach Dich mal schlau wie hoch der Phosphatgehalt in dem Trinkwasser ist. Der Wasserversorger hat die Werte. Hartes Wasser hat aber nichts mit der Algenproblematik zu tun.
LG aus dem Norden.
Martin


----------

